# Energy gestioning(laptop)



## Vertecedoc (Oct 31, 2021)

[in spite of i installed ghostbsd instead of freebsd, i decided publish here beacuse is like what happen with ubuntu and its flavors, 99%  of the things are beacuse is ubuntu and is not dependent on the modifications of the flavor itselve, so the solutions are the same when is about the system itselve and is not dependient on the modifications that ghostbsd did to freebsd]

I resentelly (4 days) installed ghostbsd (the manjaro af the bsds), and even though i'm having troubles to figure out some things i'm liking it, and so. 
i've not readed the manual at all since i have 4 days on freebsd/ghostbsd(mostelly the same)
i'm having troubles with the battery live of my laptop (Thinkpad L560) beacouse on linux the battery has a live about the 7-9 hours but now i noticed that on freebsd my battery life is about 5-6 hours and i want to tweak the freebsd power management for grow the battery life,
¿how can i do that? or ¿i'm saing stupid things?


----------



## bsduck (Oct 31, 2021)

This guide should be interesting to you: https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/11/28/the-power-to-serve-freebsd-power-management/


----------



## Vertecedoc (Nov 4, 2021)

thankyou!


----------

